# TTOC Karting - ScoTTish meet



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

OK, so the ScoTTish karting is a tad different from the other races in that we have to book ours directly with the track.

So the details are as follows:
Date: *Sunday 8th March*
Time: Arrive *3.45pm* with aim to start at 4pm
Race Type: Super Prix (practice laps, 5 racing heats, semi-finals, final and podium presentation with trophies and bubbly - well that is what the track have said!)
Duration: 2-4 hours depending on numbers
Cost: * £40* per driver
Please note: this is an OUTDOOR track - waterproofs (if we need them), overalls and helmets will be provided
To book: *Let me know on here* and contact the track directly on *0141 641 0921* for payment (please make sure that bookings are paid for by *1st March*)....can you please let me know when you have paid too? just so I know where we are at.

The track are working towards a new viewing area being open in March but whether it will be open in time for us going, I do not know.

The have also said they can set aside an area for us to have a bring-your-own-BBQ......I thought we could make this into a BBQ/karting event. Bring your own disposable BBQ's, food, drink etc.....although there is Fratelli's Restaurant next door if we prefer (anybody with huge objections to the BBQ then we can shift to the restaurant if you wish).

Remember: THIS IS NOT JUST OPEN TO TTOC MEMBERS - anybody can join in (if they pay the £££) 

So, names please!....you can come along to watch and be friendly too ya know!
Karting
1. trev
2. James (blackers)
3. phope
4. Phil
5. Wallsendmag
6. slg
7. Kas
8. MonTheFish
9. Naomi
10. Matthew
11. kas' mate
12. Kevin
13. Ewan
14.
15.
16.

Coming to watch and be friendly:
1. Evelyn
2. Hev - taking pics!
3. Audry 
4. Val
5. Anna and the mini Mons
6.
7.
8.

Hev x


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

put my name down Hev,  wonder if Monthefish *WILL* wear a jacket :lol:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

If your name is not down, you ain't coming in! :lol:

Not a problem trev...... :lol: you can be first on the list!

I didn't know MonTheFish had a jacket  :wink:

Hev x
ps. first post being edited now


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello peeps - wouldn't you like a sig strip like mine :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

hi folks lets get this thread up and running cause it looks like am going to be the only one going  (might be my only chance of winning though) :roll:


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

evening Trev,

put us down for the karting, looks good fun 

I will let you know when I've booked it and paid 

james (blackers)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi James how's things ? added your name to the list


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Put me down for driving as well...will book it in the next few days


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> Put me down for driving as well...will book it in the next few days


Is that one or two ?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Just the one, I think


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Trev,

All good here, just sold the old bi colour wheels via ebay so down to just the two sets of wheels now 

Cheers
James


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> All good here, just sold the old bi colour wheels via ebay so down to just the two sets of wheels now
> 
> ...


That never took you long to get them moved, better get mine out of the shed and cleaned up and move them on  
are you down at London this weeekend or up this part of the world

cheers trev


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Put me down for the karting and Val to watch seeing as Newcastle is a dead duck


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Better stick me in for this aswell then, seeing as it's 10 minutes from the house.  
(think the kids hockey will have finished by then and I'll sacrifice my 5 a sides for the greater good) :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

ps. wouldn't bother with Fratellis either - bit of a hit or miss. If need be & to save everyone trying to find somewhere selling throw away bbqs at this time of year I can bring (don't know how yet) a big bbq down for all to use. Plus from previous experience some people can't cook or light :wink: those daft disposable bbqs.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> ps. wouldn't bother with Fratellis either - bit of a hit or miss. If need be & to save everyone trying to find somewhere selling throw away bbqs at this time of year I can bring (don't know how yet) a big bbq down for all to use. Plus from previous experience some people can't cook or light :wink: those daft disposable bbqs.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> ps. wouldn't bother with Fratellis either - bit of a hit or miss. If need be & to save everyone trying to find somewhere selling throw away bbqs at this time of year I can bring (don't know how yet) a big bbq down for all to use. Plus from previous experience some people can't cook or light :wink: those daft disposable bbqs.


Excellent news!!!.....I remember BBQ's being lit with petrol cans in the past 

Only problem I can see would be - how are you gonna get a hot BBQ home again???

Hev x


----------



## jenksndubs (Sep 29, 2008)

Would love to make this but be away down south for a show.


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

jenksndubs said:


> Would love to make this but be away down south for a show.


Cancel the show :lol:

Hev x


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Hev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > ps. wouldn't bother with Fratellis either - bit of a hit or miss. If need be & to save everyone trying to find somewhere selling throw away bbqs at this time of year I can bring (don't know how yet) a big bbq down for all to use. Plus from previous experience some people can't cook or light :wink: those daft disposable bbqs.
> ...


Wheel it up the road?

If all goes to plan, it will be even harder without the e-class!! :roll:

(Failing that I could always bring the smaller one that we had the last time - that should fit somewhere and rinse it out in cold water at the track)


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

slg said:


> If all goes to plan, it will be even harder without the e-class!! :roll:


oooohhhh! New toy?..........tell!!!

Hev x


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I think we need a tour of SLG towers :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I think we need a tour of SLG towers :roll:


That would be easier for the bbq - no transporting it! Plenty car parking - just don't tell Wendy till the last minute  (then she'll speak even less to me than just now!!)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I think we need a tour of SLG towers :roll:
> ...


the only reason Wendy never speaks to you is your house is that dam big you never she her to talk :wink: or your never out of the boys room :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

That's not true - I came out the room tonight to make her a cup of coffee (and then go back up) 

Anyway, the phones have the intercom function if she wants to speak to me that much! :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> That's not true - I came out the room tonight to make her a cup of coffee (and then go back up)
> 
> Anyway, the phones have the intercom function if she wants to speak to me that much! :roll:


 you made her coffee !! you sacked the butler then :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Peanuts weren't good enough as currency! :roll:

Is Davey coming to the karting seeing as he's nearly a local?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Davey will be there through Skype! :lol: Sorry - committee joke there :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Peanuts weren't good enough as currency! :roll:
> 
> Is Davey coming to the karting seeing as he's nearly a local?


Yip he's coming


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

John-H said:


> Davey will be there through Skype! :lol: Sorry - committee joke there :roll:


 come on then John spill the beans [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mon has turned into Max Headroom only ever hear him ,never seen :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Mon has turned into Max Headroom only ever hear him ,never seen :wink:


Works out quite well then!  :-*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Mon has turned into Max Headroom only ever hear him ,never seen :wink:
> ...


----------



## kas (May 12, 2008)

Hi Trev,

Can you put my name down for this aswell as i think im free that Sunday so will come down and will be good to meet all you guys.

Cheers :mrgreen: 
Kas


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

kas said:


> Hi Trev,
> 
> Can you put my name down for this aswell as i think im free that Sunday so will come down and will be good to meet all you guys.
> 
> ...


 well do Kas will be good to see you


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hev added Kas to the list


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

May have someone else for you, will double check they weren't just talking sh*t first.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> May have someone else for you, will double check they weren't just talking sh*t first.


good lad  might have enough for a mini grand prix


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

well, there will definately be a few prix there!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> well, there will definately be a few prix there!


  :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

trev said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Davey will be there through Skype! :lol: Sorry - committee joke there :roll:
> ...


He's always the disembodied voice when I hear him :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

he always looks disembodied when i see him! :wink: 

(come on mtf, take the bait...)


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> he always looks disembodied when i see him! :wink:
> 
> (come on mtf, take the bait...)


He know's what your like Stuart, takes a lot to get Davey going :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

He'll no take a hook :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> He'll no take a hook :roll:


whats your plans for this weekend andrew? you coming up after the football (never got a reply from andy are they coming up)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Come on folks hurry up and book


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Its late and I'm tired - the only reason I mention this is in case I've missed it somewhere - but where is this being held?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

From the TTOC website:


> Karting in Scotland CAMBUSLANG - £40pp, Arrive 3.45pm, start at 4pm, duration 2-4 hours.
> Please note: The Scottish event is being organised separately. The venue is an OUTDOOR track - waterproofs (if needed), overalls and helmets will be provided. To book (Scottish track only) please call the track directly on 0141 641 0921 for payment (please make sure that bookings are paid for by 1st March)


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks John


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is that a yes then ?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Is what a yes?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> Is what a yes?


Yes please I want to go karting and finish a long way behind the other people .


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> RK07 said:
> 
> 
> > Is what a yes?
> ...


Can someone add Andy to the list. It looks like he is coming :lol:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

Stick me down as having a go round the track and hopefully Anna and the kids coming for a look.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

MonTheFish said:


> Stick me down as having a go round the track and hopefully Anna and the kids coming for a look.


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Add me and Naomi for driving/crashing


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> Add me and Naomi for driving/crashing


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Add me and Naomi for driving/crashing


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hev x


----------



## kas (May 12, 2008)

Can you put me down for another driver as ive got a mate who wants to come aswell!

Thanks
Kas


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Crash diet in the next 10 days, its all about power to weight ratio :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

kas said:


> Can you put me down for another driver as ive got a mate who wants to come aswell!
> 
> Thanks
> Kas


 Mate added Kas and thats me paid up for the event


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

another driver on the list


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Ewan (Dundee Audi Tech) will be joining us for karting too 

I think Ewan will also be contributing to the forum aswell so it will be good to get him on board


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

RK07 said:


> Ewan (Dundee Audi Tech) will be joining us for karting too
> 
> I think Ewan will also be contributing to the forum aswell so it will be good to get him on board


   

I got your text yesterday morning and completely forgot to respond  .....apologies!

Will Ewan be driving or watching?

Hev x

Hi Hev

No worries 

Ewan will be driving.

Cheers

Matthew


----------



## kas (May 12, 2008)

Thats me paid up for this aswell now! :mrgreen:


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

booked and paid


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hands up who hasn't paid yet :roll: HURRY UP :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Kevin & Phil paid for


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hope everyone has paid by now .


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Does someone want to add the address/directions ? :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll phone them when they open. I had a bad day yesterday - WUF had to recovered from near Ullapool after a deer crossed our path  Off to Dundee Audi - they do BMW bodywork too - on Monday to be made better again    Couldn't select first gear or reverse, new bonnet, new bumper, new grille, two new headlights, new N/S/F wing, possible new N/S door. Absolutely gutted.

And please, no deer related jokes - there is a strong chance your go kart will be heading to Dundee Audi bodywhop if you do :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: I'm off to cry [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

*post code G72 7BT*


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> I'll phone them when they open. I had a bad day yesterday - WUF had to recovered from near Ullapool after a deer crossed our path  Off to Dundee Audi - they do BMW bodywork too - on Monday to be made better again    Couldn't select first gear or reverse, new bonnet, new bumper, new grille, two new headlights, new N/S/F wing, possible new N/S door. Absolutely gutted.
> 
> And please, no deer related jokes - there is a strong chance your go kart will be heading to Dundee Audi bodywhop if you do :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: I'm off to cry [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Sorry to hear that hope it back to as good as new soon.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Off to Aberdeen Airport to collect a replacement car - a Megane, Astra or Pug. I am then going to drive back up to where the deer was slayed and kick the living (and dead) shi* and fcuk out of it - man it has pi$$ed me off no end. To think I was taking pictures of deer just a few hours earlier [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]

Wheres Kammy - I need a hug :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> Off to Aberdeen Airport to collect a replacement car - a Megane, Astra or Pug. I am then going to drive back up to where the deer was slayed and kick the living (and dead) shi* and fcuk out of it - man it has pi$$ed me off no end. To think I was taking pictures of deer just a few hours earlier [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Wheres Kammy - I need a hug :lol: :lol: :lol:


Be careful , watched Benjamin Button last night , lightning can strike twice [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Benjamin Button - that film is rubbish - saw it two weeks ago. And lightning can strike seven times according to that film - that was about the only funny part.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> Benjamin Button - that film is rubbish - saw it two weeks ago. And lightning can strike seven times according to that film - that was about the only funny part.


You're telling me :?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Still beats slaying deer [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> Still beats slaying deer [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Have you paid up then ?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Just paid for me, Naomi and Ewan


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> Just paid for me, Naomi and Ewan


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
You'll be feeling a bit better now then :wink:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

I feel crap - I've got a cold anyway - I never get physically unwell and just feel so wound up. I want to go for a bath but am trying to find my snorkel as it would be just my luck for a tsunami to occur :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> I feel crap - I've got a cold anyway - I never get physically unwell and just feel so wound up. I want to go for a bath but am trying to find my snorkel as it would be just my luck for a tsunami to occur :lol:


I suppose one more trophy didn't make that much difference then :-|


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Just been round to the track & paid.

(don't go with high expecatations & you won't be disappointed)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Just been round to the track & paid.
> 
> (don't go with high expecatations & you won't be disappointed)


So is it taxis from yours then ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You've been having a go haven't you


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Just been round to the track & paid.
> 
> (don't go with high expecatations & you won't be disappointed)


 coming in my mates B.m.w  its not that bad is it Stuart :?: 
( you home Stuart)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Just been round to the track & paid.
> ...


The X3 ?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


nope try again :lol: your just wanting a lift, but Kevin is coming hes been going on about it for weeks.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm having the TT modded so It has to go :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm having the TT modded so It has to go :wink:


It will be modded alright :roll: the wheels might be off it by the time we are finished, cant be that bad at the karting is it :!:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Karting is fine, car park is right next to it and cars will be fine. Just doesn't look much when you dirve in to it! There are new cabins being put in by Farquhars just now so he could be getting rid of the old sh*tty looking ones soon.

ps no I haven't had a shot today, didn't think that would be very fair.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> ( you home Stuart)


Yes, been in the garage for a few hours with a Bentley Flyng Spur. What a massive car that is! Only a couple of years old and gets washed every week but the paint feels horrible. Makes the noise of rubbing sandpaper on wood when you rub your hand on it (that's after a clay bar session) A few shots of polish soon changes that but takes a bit of doing - really surprised.

Plus points - that 6 odd litre engine pulls like a train and sounds [smiley=sweetheart.gif] !!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> ps no I haven't had a shot today, didn't think that would be very fair.


 [smiley=gossip.gif] some how we dont believe you :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

give you a bell the morra just been call out cheers trev


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Wearing a suit round a karting circuit - don't think so. Putting on a lid that someone else has worn [smiley=sick2.gif]

The track was wet & with the wind it was freezing today.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Has anyone seen the website ? Might be distracted on Sunday by the proffesional competition (not on the same track though) :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Has anyone seen the website ? Might be distracted on Sunday by the proffesional competition (not on the same track though) :roll:


You looking at the same track we're racing on?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seen the website ? Might be distracted on Sunday by the proffesional competition (not on the same track though) :roll:
> ...


Did you not see the Pendolino ?or am I in the wrong place?
http://www.cambuslangkarting.co.uk/arri ... =headlines


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


I can be completely honest & say I never noticed the train in the background - you would have to be a right sad bugger to notice the name & model!! :wink:

I did see the tracks when i was down paying though - don't want any crashes out that side


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I sure trevor can spot a gas meter at 20 paces and Hev knows what a pair of glasses look like . thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Don't bring anyone else into it... :lol:

It's snowing here.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I sure trevor can spot a gas meter at 20 paces and Hev knows what a pair of glasses look like . thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


 you stick to your guns Andy  whats a gas meter !!! :wink:

wearing a suit to work  must be posh binmen around your area  :wink:

snowing here too


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Forecast for Sunday - light snow!!

Better wrap up warm if the track's open. Why did the outdoor track get booked when there's an indoor one less than 5 minutes along the road?  [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Forecast for Sunday - light snow!!
> 
> Better wrap up warm if the track's open. Why did the outdoor track get booked when there's an indoor one less than 5 minutes along the road?  [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


-2 here this morning are the karts four wheel drive ?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > Forecast for Sunday - light snow!!
> ...


Definately not 4 wheel drive & that train track is really close :roll:

(was down for a wee nosey to see what it was like after the snow this morning)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lets hope they corner like they are on rails :lol:


----------



## Juggernot jugs (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Hev,

Ive just pm'd you.

cheery......................H.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Juggernot jugs said:


> Hi Hev,
> 
> Ive just pm'd you.
> 
> cheery......................H.


You going then Helen ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I have just set up a secret weapon to aid my chances


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Another Andrew has said he will turn up on Sunday aswell.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are we still having the barbi ? in the snow?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Another Andrew has said he will turn up on Sunday aswell.


do we not have enough Andrew's


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Are we still having the barbi ? in the snow?


Andy, this is Scotland we're talking aboot! To you or I it would be a silly idea... to this lot, when else would you expect to have a BBQ???!!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I have just set up a secret weapon to aid my chances


 your going the following weekend


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

So what is happening with a BBQ?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

If the bbq is on, I've got some lovely fresh venison burgers...

Failing that, bought about 32 rolls & cold meat this afternoon for using.

As much as i love a bbq, standing at the track, possibly in the rain, trying to cook around the times when it's your shot in a kart doesn't appeal to me just now. :?


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

slg said:


> If the bbq is on, I've got some lovely fresh venison burgers...


Harsh [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol: I'm feeling a bit better about things now...


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/6?area=G74
  



[smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/6?area=G74
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 we'll just stay in the games room Stuart


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Brrrr :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> Brrrr :lol: :lol:


Peter, jim never had any covers but will keep an eye out for one


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

trev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Brrrr :lol: :lol:
> ...


fair enough


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > phope said:
> ...


*fair* its peeeeeeeeing down here :wink:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

pah, we've got proper hail, wind and rain here tonight ...none of your southern shandy stuff :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> pah, we've got proper hail, wind and rain here tonight ...none of your southern shandy stuff :lol:


Who are you calling a southern shandy drinker you northern monkey ?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

As a pretend northern monkey, is this still on if the weather forecast is to be accurate? Just want to make sure before heading off


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> As a pretend northern monkey, is this still on if the weather forecast is to be accurate? Just want to make sure before heading off


Sounds like it is


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Just makes it more interesting... :twisted:

Anyway, with all the Audi driving courses you've been on - this should be a doddle! :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

On our way   

Hev x


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Well, that was a good, if wet, afternoon 

Trev sets out...










Matthew follows...










Helps if you open your eyes though!










Andy and Phope move out..



















SLG spins out










Naomi, who ended up beating her husband Matthew in the overall standings :mrgreen:










More than a little wet!





































The winners

SLG, Kasim & Trev


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Caption competition


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

A Big thanks to everyone who made it to the event had a great laugh and worth every penny to get soaked :wink: 
and a well done to Stuart on the win another trophy to add to his collection  
and a get well soon to monthefish hope your feeling a bit better mate'

Was i the only one using hand signals :lol:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

no, I think I gave you one or two hand signals after you punted me off :lol: :lol:   :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> Caption competition


 take losing on the chin it was only fun phope :roll:


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

it was a good day..the punting off just added to the fun :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

phope said:


> it was a good day..the punting off just added to the fun :lol:


Brake fade in the last corner :wink: it was ether hitting the tyre wall or using you as my brake took the second option knew it wouldn't hurt so much :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just got home after driving through a blizzard or two  great fun ,grand to see everyone agin .


----------



## J Mays (Feb 28, 2009)

phope said:


> Caption competition


Slow kart in the Final, I was rob I tell you!!!

Was a good day out enjoyed it alot & was good to meet some of the members. I really enjoyed following Trev so close that I was constantly in the "spray" of his back wheels.

Ewan


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

had some good races with you in the heats Ewan must be about the same weight
See you at the next one


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Good to see everyone again & meet some new faces, looks like you all got home safely & weren't driving on the roads like you were on the track. :roll:

With 12 of us racing throughout the country does that mean we all qualify for the National TTOC event? [smiley=gossip.gif]

Has anyone ever tried the Cajun Squirel crisps? :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> With 12 of us racing throughout the country does that mean we all qualify for the National TTOC event? [smiley=gossip.gif]


Members do :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > With 12 of us racing throughout the country does that mean we all qualify for the National TTOC event? [smiley=gossip.gif]
> ...





Hev said:


> Remember: THIS IS NOT JUST OPEN TO TTOC MEMBERS - anybody can join in (if they pay the £££)
> 
> Hev x


hmmm... :roll:

moving the goalposts again...(your team could do with trying that a few times a game aswell) :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


I don't think the venue has the option of karting anyway  Next time we could set the track up on your drive :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Only if Trev could find out where it is though.


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

Great day out  We both really enjoyed the karting and Naomi has told just about everyone she is able to about her final finish! She was dead chuffed to have done so well and we are both really looking forward to the prospect of going again - yes Hev that is a hint :lol: 

I'm just deciding whether I need some form of anti spin system to accompany me - might not get lapped by Stuart then :lol:

Seriously, good day out and I know from speaking with Ewan on the way there and back he has plenty of i-deers (see what I did there :roll: ) so its comforting to see another Audi centre come on to the forum and hopefully bring a few fresh ideas. I have been speaking with Ewan and his boss at Dundee Audi and they are both looking to go alot further with the range of services they can offer to satisfy all of your mod addictions but I will leave Ewan to pass all this information on over the coming weeks


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Only if Trev could find out where it is though.


 :lol: never had time Stuart wanted to get to the track to get some practice laps in (Dig Dig) :wink: 
well done for the win and thank Wendy for the sandwiches


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Couldn't believe the snow on the way home


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Couldn't believe the snow on the way home


I couldn't believe the snow at 12pm on the day!!! It was blizzard conditions a few hours earlier than that aswell!! 

Trev - I've got her trained well, glad you enjoyed the sandwiches - you never mentioned the squirrel crisps though, did you like them?

Will have to make a day of it sometime with mtf when he's feeling better (can get a few games of pool in aswell - this time) :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

[quote="slg"

Trev - I've got her trained well, glad you enjoyed the sandwiches - you never mentioned the squirrel crisps though, did you like them?

Will have to make a day of it sometime with mtf when he's feeling better (can get a few games of pool in aswell - this time) :wink:[/quote]

squirrel crisps !!!!!!!!! glad i missed them, good idea get an hour booked at the indoor kart track as well  been on the phone to mtf still a bit under the weather but getting better, you better get some practice in for the pool :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Couldn't believe the snow on the way home


 Val just had to take a picture when a flipping train was in the shot :wink: or was it deliberate


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> [quote="slg"
> 
> Trev - I've got her trained well, glad you enjoyed the sandwiches - you never mentioned the squirrel crisps though, did you like them?
> 
> Will have to make a day of it sometime with mtf when he's feeling better (can get a few games of pool in aswell - this time) :wink:


*squirrel crisps !!!!!!!!! glad i missed them,* good idea get an hour booked at the indoor kart track as well  been on the phone to mtf still a bit under the weather but getting better, you better get some practice in for the pool :wink:[/quote]

Remember the "bbq flavour" crisps you were all eating after the karting... they weren't bbq! :lol: :lol:

ps I only had 27 minutes practice and none of it was as wet as it was on Sunday.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I suppose with you having that big boring car you would need the practise so we can forgive you :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Remember the "bbq flavour" crisps you were all eating after the karting... they weren't bbq! :lol: :lol:

Your a sad bugger so we were meant to eat them *BEFORE* the race to make us ill, some dirty tricks their mate  
no wonder Kev was off his work on Monday. what about a rematch at racelands in Edinburgh at some point think it was Cass that mentioned it was a great track, indoors & out, you up for it Stuart


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Sounds good (you been for a practice yet?)

Is that where Kas has been practising? Have you seen the outdoor track - 930 metres long! Would need a group of 16 @ £60 each to have our own Super GP. A practice session :roll: costs £25 for 2 x 10 mins in a 30 minute slot. If it could be organised for a Mon-Thurs evening there is a 50% discount


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Sounds good (you been for a practice yet?)


dont need to mate :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Don't think that track is as narrow though. :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Don't think that track is as narrow though. :wink:


will have a look on their web site and see if it shows you the track, Did you think that the track was narrow i thought it was ok i liked the long bend after the straight was pushing Mathew round it at one point  dont tell him :wink:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

70mph karts   The karts at the weekend were only 40mph (if we got that high) in comparison.

See www.raceland.co.uk for more info.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> 70mph karts   The karts at the weekend were only 40mph (if we got that high) in comparison.
> 
> See http://www.raceland.co.uk for more info.


 Thats it will start a new thread :lol: 40mph more like 25mph


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Average speeds (for the faster drivers  ) were around 26mph per lap so they couldn't have been far off.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

looks good ,maybe I can convince some of the NE people yo head north


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> looks good ,maybe I can convince some of the NE people yo head north


make sure their the heavy one's you ask :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Average speeds (for the faster drivers  ) were around 26mph per lap so they couldn't have been far off.


 your not one of them you kept spinning off :lol: anyway who won the most heats :roll: going fast is not everything its down to tactics


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Sounds good (you been for a practice yet?)
> 
> Is that where Kas has been practising? Have you seen the outdoor track - 930 metres long! Would need a group of 16 @ £60 each to have our own Super GP. A practice session :roll: costs £25 for 2 x 10 mins in a 30 minute slot. If it could be organised for a Mon-Thurs evening there is a 50% discount


Got five names so far Stuart all over 14 st hehe will see whos up for it on the forum is that monday to thursday or just mon & thurs


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Monday to Thursday. How do you convince people from the NE to meet during the week when it's so far away?

Where's Saint when you're looking for him? He was always up for karting. JC should be back soon & could maybe give Brett a nudge (quite sure they will let him in an adult kart if he brings his passport and proof of age) :lol:

Hard not to spin off when the accelerator has the spring that pulls it back when you lift off missing!! 

Winning the most heats didn't get the top step on the podium though (or the fastest lap of the day) :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> Monday to Thursday. How do you convince people from the NE to meet during the week when it's so far away?
> 
> Where's Saint when you're looking for him? He was always up for karting. JC should be back soon & could maybe give Brett a nudge (quite sure they will let him in an adult kart if he brings his passport and proof of age) :lol:
> 
> ...


Now now boys [smiley=argue.gif] Try a weekend :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> Winning the most heats didn't get the top step on the podium though (or the fastest lap of the day) :wink:


well we better tell you the truth mate we all came to an agreement to let you win cause you had the nicest helmet  :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Now now boys [smiley=argue.gif] Try a weekend :roll:


 :lol: he knows its a wind up, do you think you can get some lads up to Edinburgh? what about Malstt would he be interested
in this


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Now now boys [smiley=argue.gif] Try a weekend :roll:
> ...


If we make it from Mon - Thurs then it's half price  (then we can have a true ScoTTish meet with none of those shandy drinkers :wink: )

Trev, you do realise there's no senior citizen discount at this track? 



trev said:


> well we better tell you the truth mate we all came to an agreement to let you win cause you had the nicest helmet  :lol:


Not the first person to say that  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would pop up for a midweek meeting and Mal lives in Ashington so he is halfway there already.Sorry to spoil your plans :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I would pop up for a midweek meeting and Mal lives in Ashington so he is halfway there already.Sorry to spoil your plans :lol:


You're just looking to start an argument! :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > I would pop up for a midweek meeting and Mal lives in Ashington so he is halfway there already.Sorry to spoil your plans :lol:
> ...


No I'm Not [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

trev said:


> well we better tell you the truth mate we all came to an agreement to let you win cause you had the nicest helmet  :lol:


Keep it clean Trev! I don't know, the things you young lads get up to when I am not there!

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > well we better tell you the truth mate we all came to an agreement to let you win cause you had the nicest helmet  :lol:
> ...


Hi H it been a long time since ive been called a young lad  where have you been hiding with all this free time on your hands


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> Hi H it been a long time since ive been called a young lad


That's because there aren't that many older than you...  :-*


----------



## jock (May 12, 2002)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi H it been a long time since ive been called a young lad
> ...


..... except me!!!

By the way Trev, what do you mean where have I been? I was at your house last night!!! It seems the dementia isn't getting any better!!!

:lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jock said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > trev said:
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] its been a long day, i meant on the forum H :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > Hi H it been a long time since ive been called a young lad
> ...


  the way your going you'll not see much of yours :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi , sound's good , could be up for it depending on what shift i'm on , got any date's in mind ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hows about trying again Easter weekend?


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

What are the dates for that weekend?

(you have a pm btw)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its usually Good Friday to Easter Monday :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

That would the 10th to the 13th then! :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> That would the 10th to the 13th then! :roll:


 Hev was looking into the Easter weekend will send her a p/m and see if i can help


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > That would the 10th to the 13th then! :roll:
> ...


Did she have the crystal ball out again? :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > slg said:
> ...


 and its not looking good for you mate :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

You're not kidding


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

had a p/m from Hev she is very busy at work at the min, so i will start a new thread and get the weekend at Easter started just worried about dates as all the schools in the central area are all different so need your input for dates  
and what area we would like to head for cheers trev


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Lanarkshire :roll:


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

trev said:


> and its not looking good for you mate :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

slg said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > and its not looking good for you mate :lol:
> ...


Don't tell me you are turning the house into a B& B so you can afford that car :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

